# Side Ramp on Horse Trailer?



## ahtruett (Mar 22, 2011)

I finally have decided I need a trailer. I've been looking and listening to everyone's thoughts and decided I like the 4Star and Gore trailers. I found one I REALLY like (Gore- 2H Straight, bumper with Dressing and side ramp). I am not sure how,when and IF I would use the side ramp on it. Does anyone have one and do you use it much or is it wasted space? ANY advice would be MUCH appreciated!!! 
No hurries on buying, I am having fun looking...


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I have no idea, sorry, but do you have pics or a link?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

